# The Plundered Pint



## Confusticated (Apr 21, 2005)

_The Plundered Pint_​
In a torch-lit chamber built roughly into the rock walls on the Eastern end of the Ash Mountains, two large goblins stacked barrels of ale behind a bar and argued.

"I don't care if they're high ranking Easterners and neither should you!" Said the fat one with a long crooked nose and a voice like grating boulders. "We run this tavern and there aint no one gonna come in here ordering us around. And if these wagonriders don't like it they can find someone else to do the dirty work. Now word is going back up North that we're the hard wokers. And when the time comes it'll be us picking the spoils and us in the best caves."

"You shut up Globdug!" The high-voiced skinny orc screetched back. "Its my guys that do all the working round here."

"Your guys... haha! Not you."

"You gizzard-brain! who do you think defeated those Northmen anyhow? And why do you think Gondor's driven back to the river? That aint because of our labours beyond the mountains and our diggings in these hills. That's the work of Wagoners and He knows it!"

Globdug beat his fist into a table and turned away. Just before he exited through a narrow passage on the other side of a long line of tables and out into the cold morning, he called back. "Sha! You put these goods in order, you know our place so well!"

"Just as well!" screamed Durbag "your maggotts would pinch us clean outta business without a constant whiping."

A couple goblins hobbled out into the tavern through a passage to the left of the bar, one of them carrying a large bag of breads, the other one an arm full of torches.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 23, 2005)

Globdug most likely noticed a small, hunched over, black-skinned, and large as well as snuffly-nostril equipped Orc slinking its way towards the entrance. The thing would dart its head up from constant mutterings directed at the ground when it heard the goblins arguing. He'd probably stop short and check behind him, making sure that a large and dark humored looking Warg still trudged. It did, so the two continued up the path, probably glaring and emitting low growls and snarls at the welcoming party. 

They'd look as if they'd been travelling for a while, were achingly tired, smelled food and drink inside, and wanted a place to stretch out safely for a bit, but not having been in the area for a while, they wouldn't know how welcome they'd be. The Orc, trying to see inside or edge past Globdug ---> "How full are the storehouses tonight, boys? Us scouts deserve something to eat for keeping you fat maggots safe! Garn! Outta my way!" The Warg would step forward, trying to give anyone the idea that he was still dangerous, even though he's pretty tired and worn down looking.


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 23, 2005)

Grrr!! Globdug had an urge to take his foul mood out on the scout, but thought better of it when he saw the warg. Instead he grumbled something incoherent. He was slightly less of a coward than most goblins, but that isn't saying much. 

From inside Durbag called to the new arival "Yah we got plenty, but where ya comin from?"

"I know him." said one of Durbags boys "he used to take his warg down to...ugh!"

Durgab's elbow drove into the goblin's belly. "Shuddup and get some meat out for this boy. And don't you go sayin anything about the plan. Last thing we need is Glubdog hearin it off some scout and skinnin us alive."

Durbag pulled a platter out from behind the bar and the goblins topped it with handfulls of cold mutton and fresh bread.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 23, 2005)

While he'd probably be wondering how one of the goblins knew them and what plan they were mentioning, the food that was quickly set in front of him would be his primary concern. Between greedy and messy bites, he'd toss a quick, "North. Wouldn't go. Still dangerous. Always is." answer. After letting loose a quick sigh of relief, he'd remember how parched he was and pull out a dirty and mostly empty flask to wave around. "You got any ale here? I'm running low. And where's something for my ride here? Ar! He'll start mauling you soon, you're so slow!" 

The Warg was probably stretched out not too far from the Orc, sharply eyeing the one who had supposedly seen them before, but when he was mentioned, he'd stand back up and pace, radiating impatience just to play his part. Contrary to his appearance, he'd calmly say something like ---> "It's no hurry. We're just lucky to find a good place to bed down for a while." as well as a Warg could speak Orcish (or whatever language they're speaking).


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 23, 2005)

Durbag scooped up two meaty thigh bones and tossed them over the bar to the warg.

"Back in the pit there is where the water comes in" said Durbag pointing to an opening at the left of the room, "your warg can drink there." Then, with fangy grin he added "or we can bring him a bucket if you need him by."

The little goblin who thought he had seen this scout before brought a pint to the table and refilled the flask behind the bar. "You want somethin else? There's cheese this week, and some cakes too." At this the goblin threw back his head and laughed 'Northmen cakes'.

A small group of orcs and wagoners entered the taven from the passage on the right, with shouts of "Get some breakfast over you!' And 'Hurry it up now before I take your filthy head off!" 

The goblins busied themselves serving the guests, and shooting insults back.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 23, 2005)

The Warg (who I guess should be named, but it just hasn't come up in conversation yet  , probably wouldn't, given their understandable distrust of all, but then, maybe your goblin who might know them could remember that his name is Raoul) reflexively rumbled when referred to in a way that made him seem like property, sniffed at the meat for a second, then picked it up and headed for the water without even waiting for a nod from the Orc (named Bugburz). 

Bugburz tossed a hateful glare at Durbag, but almost jumped out of his seat with nervousness when Raoul left. He'd quickly recover, snatch his flask, and start slurping from his pint of ale while gripping his scimitar and trying to burn a hole through Durbag's face (with an even worse glare mostly due to embarrassment). The familiar taste of Mordor ale would calm him down enough to pay attention to the other goblin for a bit, though. 

He'd turn his nose up and snarl at the mention of cakes made by anyone but his mother (who he only had hazy memories of, anyway). "Keep 'em. I'd just as soon - " He stopped when the group of noisy goblins marched in, released his scimitar, craned his neck to see how long his Warg (as he sees it, of course) would take, then hunched his shoulders even more to avoid socialization.


----------



## Confusticated (May 4, 2005)

More goblins came out from the passage to the left, and Durbag gathered them to him in the dim corner. Low hissing and whispers could be heard. The guests looked warily at this, and some stood on guard.

But their concern proved needless for the time being. The goblins around Durbag broke off and began to haul barrels and boxes off up the passage from which they came.

No sooner than the last goblin disapeared into the shadows did the first one come back out. Then all the others behind him, bearing the same loads. It looked as though they must have been replacing empty supply containers with full ones, but it was all done sneakily, and the goblins laughed in the way that goblins only laugh when they are up to something crooked.


----------



## YayGollum (May 9, 2005)

It was achingly obvious to Bugburz that this place wasn't so relaxing. But then, how many goblin-owned businesses were? All that mattered to him was finding out if their were any dangers there that might affect him or his Warg. It was probably just another minor disagreement two different clans of Orcs were having, he thought. To one of the smaller goblins that was running around and serving others, once he was done with something ---> "Who's the boss here? Looks like some of these useless maggots got something to hide from the rest of us!"


----------



## Confusticated (May 9, 2005)

"Bosses? That's Durbag and Globdug. But not Globdug for long if we have anything to do with it." And at that the little goblin laughed through a yellow set of fangs. He enjoyed being asked about things. It made him feel important, lowly and new as he was.

But the fun ended when he remembered how Durbag would squash him if he knew that he was telling secret business to a stranger.

"Hey boy!" he turned now suspiciously on the brown-ragged orc. "Why are you askin about Durbag for anyway? And who's _rest of us_ huh? Hmm??"

The goblin took out a fat club and pointed it in the guest's face as he said all of this.

"Who's _rest of us_?" The goblin prepared to swing the club at Bugburz's head.


----------



## YayGollum (May 14, 2005)

As soon as the goblin raised his voice and his weapon, Bugburz shot out of whatever he had been sitting on and raised his shield, more concerned about hiding the conflict from the little guy's friends than actually getting hurt. "Nar! Keep quiet! Rest of us not bosses, I meant! Garn! I just come in for a drink, and some low-ranking errand goblin starts waving a club at me! Get in here, Raoul!" The Warg was probably pretty relaxed about getting over there, but once he gave the situation his full attention, he'd adopt a menacing look. "I would stop threatening my Orc, if I wanted to keep that arm. Not healthy for just a little Orclet like you."


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 11, 2005)

In the midst of this exchange boulder-voiced Globdug had entered the Pint unkown to the little serving goblin. And now he came as from out of nowhere behind him. "Makin trouble?" he asked with a hot breath, and the goblin shivered. He'd be made an example of if he didn't think quick, so he decided to say Raoul had insulted Globdug. But strong bony fingers squeezed his neck shut before he could finish, and he was jerked up into the dim air and shaken like a carcass. "This is what happens to dung-headed new guys who step outta line!" Globdug declared, as he ripped the throat open and let the goblin's body fall to the floor. Wicked laughter went up among some guests, but Durbag seethed. Durbag hadn't cared for the little fool, but he had belonged to him and not that reckless fatty Globdug. He should have been Durbag's own to kill.

Globdug half-strutted, but it came out more like a fat-wobbling hobble-scobble. The laughter picked up at the sight of this, but Globdug was too big-headed to realise it was directed at him and not the poor fellow laying in a gory heap. "There you all have it!" he bouldered "hors d'oeuvres..." he smirked, "...on the Pint!" 

It was through these senseless means that Globdug had sought to control the servants. He was proud of it. Besides, he had been in a foul mood, and hadn't trusted the little maggot.

Raoul had escaped notice by all save Durbag, who would be keeping a close watch on him... and his warg.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 1, 2005)

A burly looking orc came walking into the room. He turned to Globdug in a harse voice. " I'll have some grog." He then looked around. " Good no Uruk scum to ruin my meal." He took to a corner and sat there eavesdropping on the nearest orc.


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 13, 2008)

Durbag stood in the far corner watching everyone. He had a notion to make Globdug look like a fool in front of his guys and the new customer. But if the stinker had claim to anything over Globdug it was this: he could control his anger - for a time, and if it benefited him. Indeed Durbag tended to bide his time. He was less a coward than some goblins, but all the same he would often strike in such ways as the victim would not know he done it. Conniving, and all the more wicked for it. 

When the time came, it would be him getting the glory, and him getting in good with the people on top. Durbag didn't even doubt this - not for a second.

"Fools..." he breathed through clenched fangs "...filthy scavenger fools."


----------

